# Schriftfarbe der Konsole ändern



## priest (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen....

Ich code gerade ein kleines Tool für eine Oracle Datenbank mit Embedded SQL (unter C/C++)...ich sehe eigentlich nicht die Notwendikeit dafür eine grafische Oberfläche zu erschaffen - kann ich eh noch nicht  - aber für die lesbarkeit der Programmausgabe wäre es von Vorteil, wenn ich die Schritfarbe der Konsole über mein Tool verändern könnte.
Ich möchte also gezielt die Farbe von printf Ausgaben verändern....

Weiß jemand, ob und wenn ja, wie das geht ?

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Grüß, 
Jörg


----------



## chibisuke (28. Januar 2004)

da währe mal
SetConsoleTextAttribute() wenn du mit windows arbeitest... unter unix weiß ichs leider nich genau, da gibts gleich ich spezielle steuerzeichen.


----------



## priest (28. Januar 2004)

ja, ich arbeite unter win....sorry, hatte diese info unterschlagen 
muss ich für SetConsoleTextAttribute() noch irgendwelche header einbinden ?


----------



## Radhad (23. Juni 2004)

Ich meine nicht, wenn doch, dann dürfte das die windows.h sein

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;816179


----------



## Patrick Mathä (4. Februar 2008)

HI, 
ich hab eine einfachere Möglichkeit bei C die Farbe zu ändern!
Du nimmst einfach die Funktion textcolor(FARBE); und schreibst dan statt printf(), cprintf(),
Die Farben kannst du in Nummern oder Auschreiben(Englisch, Groß); 4=rot||RED! verwenden!


----------



## XeoX (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn du 
	
	
	



```
cprintf("");
```
 nutzen willst musst du noch <conio.h> einbinden!


----------



## sheel (5. Februar 2008)

Hi

#include<windows.h>

SetConsoleTextAttribute(GetStdHandle(STD_OUTPUT_HANDLE),   /*...Farbe...*/   );

Wegen der Farge:
Start-Ausführen- "color /?"

Da siehst du jetzt eine Farbenliste

wenn du dir dir 1 wie 1 , 2 wie 2 , 9=9, A=10 B=11 usw denkst:

Farbe=(Hintergrundfarbe mal 16 ) plus Schriftfarbe

Gruß


----------

